# Suche eine (Corsair) AIO Cpu Kühlung für Ryzen 3700X



## Pipo093 (5. Juli 2020)

Hi Leute,

da mich der Standardluftkühler des Ryzen 3700 nervt bzw. er schon längere Zeit ersetzt werden soll suche ich eine (Corsair) AIO für meine CPU mit einem 240er Radiator.
Speziell auf Corsair gehe ich ein da bereits Corsair-Komponenten verbaut sind und alles RGB-mäßige über Icue gesteuert wird/werden soll.
Allerdings wird oft von einer "lauten" Pumpe gesprochen? Ist dem wirklich so?
Gibt es auch große oder überhaupt Unterschiede bei den diversen Modellen? (also nicht nur RGB mäßige Sachen)

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
ASUS Prime X570-PRO
CORSAIR Arbeitsspeicher Vengeance RGB PRO DIMM Kit 16 GB, DDR4-3200
Fractal Design Ion+ Plantinum 760W
Fractal Design Define R6

Danke schomal im Voraus für eure Tipps.


----------



## MaW85 (5. Juli 2020)

Gehäuse? Vielleicht passt ja eine 280er oder 360er AIO rein.


----------



## Pipo093 (5. Juli 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Gehäuse? Vielleicht passt ja eine 280er oder 360er AIO rein.



Oh Sorry vergessen. Handelt sich um ein Fractal Design Define R6.
Gedacht wäre ein 240er Radiator oben in den Deckel zu machen.


----------



## MaW85 (5. Juli 2020)

Laut Beschreibung gehen 120/140/240/280/360/420 mm Radiatoren oben rein, je nach aufbau vom Gehäuse.

Ich empfehle dir ein 280er oder 360er Radiator, Kühlleistung haben ist besser als nicht haben.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2020)

Die H110i RGB würde mir da einfallen. Und ja, die AiOs sind nicht so leise wie man vermuten würde. Die Software erlaubt leider auch nur drei statische Drehzahleinstellungen der Pumpe. Die gehen von "geht so" über "laut" zu "ist da was kaputt?".
Es kommt neben Glück (manche sind leiser, manche etwas lauter) insbesondere auf die Lage des Kühlkörpers (wo auch die Pumpe verbaut ist) an. Steht das Board waagerecht, ist die Pumpe leise. Dummerweise steht Board und Kühler aber meist vertikal. Schuld an den lauten Geräuschen sind fertigungsbedingte Luftrückstände im Kreislauf.


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2020)

Bedenke auch, dass die Kompaktwasserkülungen bis auf wenige kaum bzw. nicht wartbar sind. Alle verlieren mit der Zeit aber Flüssigkeit und zudem bilden sich Ablagerungen, die das System langsam verstopfen.
Würde daher wenn es eine sein muss mit Fokus auf Wartung kaufen.


----------



## Pipo093 (5. Juli 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung gehen 120/140/240/280/360/420 mm Radiatoren oben rein, je nach aufbau vom Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir ein 280er oder 360er Radiator, Kühlleistung haben ist besser als nicht haben.


ich benutz das standard layout da noch ein cd laufwerk drinnen ist. somit ist da dann im deckel nur ein 240er möglich



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die H110i RGB würde mir da einfallen. Und ja, die AiOs sind nicht so leise wie man vermuten würde. Die Software erlaubt leider auch nur drei statische Drehzahleinstellungen der Pumpe. Die gehen von "geht so" über "laut" zu "ist da was kaputt?".
> Es kommt neben Glück (manche sind leiser, manche etwas lauter) insbesondere auf die Lage des Kühlkörpers (wo auch die Pumpe verbaut ist) an. Steht das Board waagerecht, ist die Pumpe leise. Dummerweise steht Board und Kühler aber meist vertikal. Schuld an den lauten Geräuschen sind fertigungsbedingte Luftrückstände im Kreislauf.


also allgemein auf alle bezogen oder speziell die von corsair?



ich111 schrieb:


> Bedenke auch, dass die Kompaktwasserkülungen bis auf wenige kaum bzw. nicht wartbar sind. Alle verlieren mit der Zeit aber Flüssigkeit und zudem bilden sich Ablagerungen, die das System langsam verstopfen.
> Würde daher wenn es eine sein muss mit Fokus auf Wartung kaufen.


ja ich weiss, aber ich denke das man mit aio's die besseren kühlleistungen herbekommt als wie mit cpu luftkühlern.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2020)

Eine 240er AiO hat ~ die gleiche Kühlleiustung wie ein großer Doppeltower ala NH-D15, nur das ist die Pumpe, nach Modell, wahrnehmbar ist. Bei Corsair ist die aktuelle Pumpengeneration (Platinum und Pro XT) leider etwas lauter als bei der "alten" Pro. Wenn also unbedingt Corsair, dann versuche eine H100i Pro ohne XT oder Platinum zu bekommen.


----------



## Shinna (5. Juli 2020)

Corsair baut eh keine eigenen AiO´s. Das ist Asetek oder CoolIT. Je nach dem welches "Pumpen Model" benutzt wird, sind die halt unterschiedlich laut. Hier ist mal nen Video von einem Tear down: YouTube


----------



## MyReed (5. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich wurde schon alles wesentliche dazu geschrieben, aber ich hätte noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Ein 240er Radiator hat tatsächlich keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber einem guten Towerkühler, außer, dass du keine Belastung durch das zusätzliche Gewicht am Sockel bzw. Board hast. Ferner hast du bei der angedachten Montage am Deckel des Gehäuses einige kleinere Einschränkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Zum einen wirst du, je nachdem in welcher Konfiguration du deine Lüfter montierst, wahlweise entweder deinen Radiator mit vorgewärmter Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühlen, das insbesondere bei einer Konfiguration mit einer „offenen“ GPU mit Radiallüftern schnell einige Grad ausmachen kann, oder, solltest du dich dazu entscheiden durch den Gehäusedeckel Frischluft anzuziehen, den natürlichen Kamineffekt verlieren und bei einer gestauten Gehäusekonfiguration mit vielen Laufwerken schnell einen Wärmestau Richtung GPU und bei fehlenden Filter zusätzlich noch  eine beträchtliche Menge Staub in dein Gehäuse blasen. 

Zum Anderen wird es dir vermutlich nicht möglich sein deinen Radiator mit zwei zusätzlichen 120mm FANs zu einer Push/Pull Konfiguration zu erweitern, da diese vermutlich durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter mit deinem Board kollidieren werden. 

Falls du aber, ungeachtet dessen, unbedingt  eine 240mm Corsair AIO haben willst, würde ich dir die Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro ans Herz legen. Die darin verwendete Asetek Technik ist relativ gut erprobt und bei vielen OEMs am Markt etabliert. Das neue Kozept von CoolIT bei der Corsair Hydro Series H100i PRO XT scheint hingegen noch nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter!


----------



## Pipo093 (6. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge schonmal.

Ja wenn der Radiator im Deckel reinkommt würde er die Luft rausblasen.
Aber die vermehrte Meinung hier sagt eher einen 280 oder sogar einen 360 Radiator nehmen für noch ein besseres Kühlergebnis.
Wen ich mein Laufwerk ausbauen würde dann dürfte der Radiator sogar an die Front können. Wäre das dann besser für ihn da er kalte Luft anzieht?
Würde es in dieser größeren Kategorie evtl. auch andere Marken geben die gute Kühlergebnisse erzielen und evtl. leiser wären als die Corsair Modelle?


----------



## MyReed (6. Juli 2020)

Also ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass für dich die Lautstärke bzw. die Geräuschentwicklung im Allgemeinen nicht ganz uninteressant ist, wegen deiner ursprünglichen Frage nach der Pumpenlautstärke. Daher würde ich dir tendenziell eher einen 280mm Radiator empfehlen der mit zwei vergleichsweise langsam drehenden 140mm Lüftern gekühlt wird als einen 360mm Radiator der mit drei schnell drehenden 120mm Lüftern gekühlt wird. Die Kühlleistung ist in etwa identisch, der 360er bzw. das zusätzliche Volumen bringen dir bloß einen etwas größeren „Puffer“ der den Temperaturanstieg des Gesamtsystems etwas länger hinauszögern kann. 

Bezüglich Preis/Leistung wirst du vermutlich bessere Anbieter am Markt finden können als Corsair aber ich bin mit meiner Corsair Hydro Series H115i PRO RGB sehr zufrieden. Besitze davon selbst zwei Stück in meinen beiden baugleichen Systemen und bin mit der aktuellen 6. Generation der Asetek Pumpen eigentlich ganz zufrieden was deren Geräuschentwicklung angeht. Um das Corsair Hydro Series H115i PRO RGB PLATINUM Modell würde ich aber aus den bereits genannten Gründen einen Bogen machen.

Bezüglich einer Montage an der Gehäusefront würde ich dir ggf. noch ein zusätzliches Paar 140mm Lüfter bzw. die schon angesprochene Push/Pull Konfiguration empfehlen, damit dein Airflow nicht zu sehr darunter leidet. Hat eigentlich auch keinerlei Nachteile für dich, da du zur Gehäuse Front hin genug Platz haben dürftest bei deinem Tower.


----------

